# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Receta për BOZE

## kerkollogai0000

Dua me dite si mund te behet Boza. A e ka ndonje receten e bozes?

----------


## Sirena_E_Vogel

> _Postuar më parë nga kerkollogai0000_ 
> *Dua me dite si mund te behet Boza. A e ka ndonje receten e bozes?*


lol, edhe mami im po e kerkon kete recete. 
E mbaj mend ne Shqiperi, eshte e mire, me 
shume kur shoqerohet me akullore (Vanilje)  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## arilda

:sarkastik:  Me duket se e kam une te shkruar diku po do kerkoj mes fletoreve njehere.Neser kthej pergjigje.Bye.

----------


## arilda

300grmiell misri i perzien me 300gr miell gruri. Ne 2l uje te valuar e perzien miellin ngadale duke e hedhur ne uje. E le te vloje 5 ore duke e perzier. E le te ftohet dhe pastaj i hedh pak maja birre dhe e le te rrije dhe 5 ore te tjera. Pastaj i shton dhe 2,5l uje te ftohte, e perzien mire dhe e kullon ne site te imet. E le te rrije dhe 12 ore, pastaj nga lengu qe ngelet pas 12 oresh ne çdo 1l leng shton 100gr sheqer.

----------


## rudi c33

Ne pa mundesi (maja bire) c'far mund te perdorim

FLM

----------


## Devil-girl-uk

Dhe une do doja nje recete per Bozen, vetem ate nuk e kam gjetur akoma ketu ne Angli, po ne vend te Majase cfare tjeter mund te perdorim se nuk kemi ketu??

Boni sevap nojnjoni e na tregoni ....

----------


## kundraRRYMES

Si behet BOZA? 

Ju lutem kush di receten ta postoje,,, por jo me fjale te huaja , por popullore... dhe nese ka mundesi ne disa dialekte...se zaten ne katnaret e dum ne katnarshe ,,, e jo ne gegerishte apo toskerishte...

Ju lutem nese per te bere ate duhet ndonje substance shpjegoni edhe si bohet ajo substanca... 


Sa me shpejt  ju lutem... e sa me pak llafe e sa me thjeshte shpjegimin... preferohet rece nga dikush qe e ka bo vete ihere...te mirepritur jeni edhe ju qe jeni lexuesh recetash dhe keni lexu per BOZEN...


Sot ne darke do te kontrolloj per mesazh boni mire te keni shkru dicka ...perndryshe do te zhgenjehem dhe... si i thone kete fundjave do te pi birre ne vend qe te pi b0ze si thoni a nuk eshte mekat, njehere qe del dielli ne angli e duhet me dale me pi i gjo te hajrit te pi birre( birra pihet dimer vere,,, ftohte ngrohte) boza pihet ne sebepe,,, edhe une kete fundjave kom sebep se do te boj i dreke alla ...albanesce.... vetem mish te pjek...sallate, vere te kuqe ne kane uji( me kane ardhe dy dobizhona nga ferma teme ne shqiperi) dhe kos... pranej ...lu lutna shume  mos u vononi...


Nerimet e mia...

----------


## tironse_me_fiks

UN PO TE JAP I RECET PO SA E VLESHME OSHT SE DI SE S KAM BO PROVA,PO KETU NE FORUM E KAM GJET.ME VJE KEQ SE PO TA SJELL ME CA VONES PO SI THEMI NE ME MIR VONE SE KURR.

FILLOJM:

300grmiell misri i perzien me 300gr miell gruri. Ne 2l uje te valuar e perzien miellin ngadale duke e hedhur ne uje. E le te vloje 5 ore duke e perzier. E le te ftohet dhe pastaj i hedh pak maja birre dhe e le te rrije dhe 5 ore te tjera. Pastaj i shton dhe 2,5l uje te ftohte, e perzien mire dhe e kullon ne site te imet. E le te rrije dhe 12 ore, pastaj nga lengu qe ngelet pas 12 oresh ne çdo 1l leng shton 100gr sheqer.


SE SI DO DALI SE DI,PO PUNE E MODHE AMON  :perqeshje:

----------


## McBlind

*me nje llaf:  e marim mesuesen e grijmmmm
i marim shoket e klases i grijmmmmmm*

----------


## FsHaTaRi

> Si behet BOZA? 
> 
> Ju lutem kush di receten ta postoje,,, por jo me fjale te huaja , por popullore... dhe nese ka mundesi ne disa dialekte...se zaten ne katnaret e dum ne katnarshe ,,, e jo ne gegerishte apo toskerishte...
> 
> Ju lutem nese per te bere ate duhet ndonje substance shpjegoni edhe si bohet ajo substanca... 
> 
> 
> Sa me shpejt  ju lutem... e sa me pak llafe e sa me thjeshte shpjegimin... preferohet rece nga dikush qe e ka bo vete ihere...te mirepritur jeni edhe ju qe jeni lexuesh recetash dhe keni lexu per BOZEN...
> 
> ...


Te sygjeroj te flasesh me TiLoNcE ajo mund te ndihmoj ne menyre perfekte  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## SnoW~DroP

Per bozen pyetni ndonje kosovar.E bejne shume te mire.

----------


## alibaba

E merr pak qumësht (tamël) e vendos në fëltere dhe i qet bylmete tjera, djathë të grimcuar, mazë, tlyen apo margarinë, si dhe pak kripë dhe e lë që të ziejë pak dhe në fëlteren tjetër kavërdis ca speca sipas dëshirës, djegës ose padjegës, një ose dy ose sa të duash, më pas i hedh specat në përzierjen me bylmete dhe i hedh gjithashtu ca miell gruri ose misri ose që të dy llojet e miellit së bashku në mënyrë që të trashet langu. Nëse u duket langu i trashë mund t'i shtoni dhe ca qumësht për t'a t'holluar.

Langu është përdorë gjithëmonë në kuzhinën e Kosovës dhe është mjaft recetë arkaike mirëpo nëse përgatitet mirë është mjaft kalorik.

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Na bej nje fershellim kur te jet gati se vduqa per te ngrene*

----------


## vloonjat

O vlla,

Kush ka recete per boze meli apo me miell orizi me mire se na ka vajtur ne tru te kokes. Kam kontrolluar internetin gjithe keto kohe po spo e gjej dot.  
Kush e ka ju lutem ta postoni.

rrofshi!

----------


## lara21k

> E merr pak qumësht (tamël) e vendos në fëltere dhe i qet bylmete tjera, djathë të grimcuar, mazë, tlyen apo margarinë, si dhe pak kripë dhe e lë që të ziejë pak dhe në fëlteren tjetër kavërdis ca speca sipas dëshirës, djegës ose padjegës, një ose dy ose sa të duash, më pas i hedh specat në përzierjen me bylmete dhe i hedh gjithashtu ca miell gruri ose misri ose që të dy llojet e miellit së bashku në mënyrë që të trashet langu. Nëse u duket langu i trashë mund t'i shtoni dhe ca qumësht për t'a t'holluar.
> 
> Langu është përdorë gjithëmonë në kuzhinën e Kosovës dhe është mjaft recetë arkaike mirëpo nëse përgatitet mirë është mjaft kalorik.



Mmmm kete e kam provuar tek disa miqte e mi kosovar per mengjes , ne fakt ato i shoqeronin me petulla kosove. Ky lengu me speca i kishte ardhur nga kosova.

Mmmm shume e shijshme do ta provoj njehere se mos e bej dhe vete.

@Pllugu cfare eshte mazë?

----------


## Gjallica

> @Pllugu cfare eshte mazë?


Eshte ajo shkuma qe ze qumshti pasi zihet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## jessi89

As pare e as degjuar....

----------


## alibaba

> @Pllugu cfare eshte mazë?


Ka dy kuptime:

1 Siç tha Gjallica është ajo pëlhura apo shkuma që bëhet pasi që zihet.

2 Yndyra e qumshtit e cila ndahet nga qumshti me një rrjetë të imët posa të milet nga lopa, përndryshe kajmaku.

Në rastin konkret, në recetë, kemi të bëjmë me kajmak.

----------


## alibaba

> Na bej nje fershellim kur te jet gati se vduqa per te ngrene


Bujrum shoq  :ngerdheshje: 
Kur të vish gati është.

----------


## morrison

Shume i mire ky langu pa speca........!

----------

